# Wesley's haircut



## Wesleysmom (Dec 20, 2007)

Ok I feel like I dodged a bullet. I didn't get to pick him up and then we met my hubby for dinner and I said, 'Well????" Well it's short. :faint:So all thru dinner I'm thinking great no hair. But he looks pretty cute, not crazy about his face, but that's my fault. I said not to touch his visor or the top of his head(they cut it too short last time, I like the sheep dog look!) Well here are his before and after:


















He looks like he lost 10 lbs!:wink:
Guess i'll have to take the scissors to his beard and eyes.
His sweater fits much better now too.
I forgot a fabulous little story. Yesterday it got pretty warm here, everything melted, and it :rain:rained. SO my family decided to take the dog for a walk between showers right before dinner. They come back 20 to 25 minutes later and Wesley is black. The kids thought it was hysterical. 'We brought you a present, Mommy!' :rant: Great a dirty wet dog that requires my immediate attention. So I had cold dinner last nite after I gave the dog a bath. And THEN, I paid someone to give him another bath today. Splendid. At least he'll be squeaky clean for show and tell tomorrow. After that i need to take him and buy him a new coat....


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

He looks adorable. No joke, he does look 10 pounds lighter. Glad things went well with the groomer. And oh, do I understand the mud. Our yard is all mud right now. Thank goodness none of the neighborhood kids have been over to play with him or I would be in your shoes. I always end up having to give baths right before he gets groomed too!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Wesley looks great in his new haircut. I wish I would have been there after that walk. Kids and dogs - what a combo!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very cute! I like that he still looks shaggy! I was nervous scrolling down though!

Amanda


----------



## Wesleysmom (Dec 20, 2007)

yeah he still ahs his sheep dog look!
I should have taken a picture of the mud dog, but I was so :jaw: I wasn't sure what to do. We wouldn't even touch him, we carried him by his coat. He can also climb out of the tub which is making the bathing process interesting.

You were nervous, Amanda! I was freaking out all the way home. I was almost in tears when I opened the door. AND my darling hubby forgot to turn any lights on, so I couldn't even see him!
We both survived just fine I supose.
Hey does anyone know if they take the dogs out to potty while they are there? My hubby said he peed forever when he came home.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

He looks so cute - before and after!! Like it said in my other post, I think the most important thing is that they have a good experience at the groomers! Now that I am finally happy with Marley's looks, I can see how the next grooming won't be far off once it starts growing over his eyes (he'd really been enjoying being able to see without a topknot in his hair.....)

We had a mobile groomer come and she was there for a couple of hours I think (did Marley and my friend's Lhasa). I made sure I took him potty before he went into the van, just in case.

Alexa


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lanette,

I don't think you have to worry, Wesley doesn't know how not to be cute.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I honestly think Wesley looks cute before AND after. I love the shaggy look and will try to maintain it on Pablo.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think Wesley looks adorable in BOTH photos! What a cute guy!:hug:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

He is adorable, Lanette. Phew. Cute story. You know, I always ask at the groomer's if they took Biscuit out to pee & they always say yes, of coure . Oh, RI-IGHT ! As soon as we get outside , he pees for like 30 seconds!! LOL


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Lanette he looks adorable... Have fun at show and tell today, don't forget to bring the camera


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

what a great cut! He looks so sweet.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Lanette,

He looks precious!

My family does the same thing to me, they call me when Gucci gets dirty or a twig stuck in her fur. I can't tell you how many cold dinners I've had.

My personal favorite is when my husband takes her out back to potty, and then calls me "Kara/MOM! Gucci took a dump/sh*t/poopooed". LOL ound: Translation: Come here and give her a butt bath! Oh Joy!!! haha.

Kara


----------



## Wesleysmom (Dec 20, 2007)

I tried and tried yesterday to get him to go, but it's so cold, I don't think he wants to be out there!
Yeah he is pretty cute, isn't he. There are some days that's what helps him survive the day!
Well, he's off to show and tell today!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

He will make a "GREAT" show and tell puppy. The cut is very cute on him.
He didn't look very happy about getting his picture took, tho...LOLOLOL


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Looks like a great cut. He sure is a cutie.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

He looks cute to me! looks like they did a nice job. Some on this forum have stories to tell about haircuts!
Dusty took a romp in the sprinklers once. There's a couple of pictures in the gallery!
The things they don't tell you about long-haired dogs!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wesley looks adorable. I can honestly say that with that white face and dark ears he is one of the cutest Havs I've seen. He really looks like a little stuffed toy. His haircut is very cute and he'll be easy for you to care for. I would have loved to have seen his mud dog look!


----------



## Wesleysmom (Dec 20, 2007)

You know at Halloween he sat in the doorway while I handed out candy and didn't move. People did not believe that he was real, they thought he was a stuffed animal.
He sure is full of it today, must be from being couped up yesterday!
Next time I will not instantaniously get mad, I will take a picture, then get mad.:suspicious:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Wesley looks mighty cute in his new do! I like his name too since it was my Dad's name and also my brother!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lanette, I think Wesley looks super cute with his new haircut!

I love his coloring. Is he all white except for his ears? That is just so cute!


----------



## Wesleysmom (Dec 20, 2007)

We like to treat our dogs like distinguished humans. My Lhaso that just died las year was Humphrey. and Wesley almost ended up Radar, because of his ears!


----------



## Wesleysmom (Dec 20, 2007)

Jane said:


> Lanette, I think Wesley looks super cute with his new haircut!
> 
> I love his coloring. Is he all white except for his ears? That is just so cute!


I'll have to get a really good shot of his back. He has all these reddish brown spots coming out on his back, a little lighter than the brown on his ears.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Lanette,
How did he do for Show and Tell??


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Lanette,
Wesley is one of the cutest dogs I have seen! I love him in both the before and after pics. He looks like a stuffed animal-too cute!:biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

He is adorable! How was show and tell?
Oliver loves to go to show and tell but Comet hasn't come yet. (2 dogs at show and tell??????? )


----------



## Wesleysmom (Dec 20, 2007)

Well first of all I set my standards very low...That being said, he didn't make a mess on the floor, so I was thrilled. :whoo:
No really he did great. Imagine 20 kindergarteners coming at you! They all sat and took turns coming to pet him. All the sudden they all kept saying, he's biting me. He would lick and take his front teeth and nibble on their fingers. Then they all would jerk their hand away. He was very tolerant. As the kids took their turn, the teacher told them to go get their backpacks ready to go home. So once they all had their turn, they started to come back and she said NO now it's my turn. So she picked him up and couldn't believe how much he had grown. He immediatly turned to me, like Mom rescue me!
But I think he had a good time, like I said my expectations are low.
Last weekend, he was at my mom's and my brother suck up on him and scared him and he wet all ovet the floor. Then he wouldn't go near my brother. So I felt very accomplished.:biggrin1:


----------



## Wesleysmom (Dec 20, 2007)

gracie said:


> Lanette,
> Wesley is one of the cutest dogs I have seen! I love him in both the before and after pics. He looks like a stuffed animal-too cute!:biggrin1:


Talk about looking like a stuffed animal! Your little one is adorable!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Lanette, Wesley's new do is adorable.

I take Tessa in for her first grooming on Tuesday: trim her bangs, a little around the butt, clean ears, trim nails and bath. The groomer has a Hav and a few others are coming that day so she will let them play together for a bit.

So yesterday after her walk I took her leash off as soon as we got into our fenced yard and she took off for a RLH that went on forever. She was covered in mud and mulch. Took me an hour to clean her up and now, like you, I will turn around and pay someone to do it, lol! (but she may be a petsitter resource for me...keeping my fingers crossed that we hit it off!) 

It's a good thing Tessa's cute and we love her...DH and I were LOL at the fun she had; it was worth the mess (this time). 

Anyway, I could relate to your story 

So glad show and tell went well. How could it not, he is a cutie-patootie!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Isn't it funny how little they look after a cut? Wesley looks very cute.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

wesley looks beautiful! my dog always looks fatter in the winter because of his thick coat and super skinny in the summer because of his short cut
eitherway, they know they are handsome!


----------

